# Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?



## Booogeyman (25. Januar 2010)

*Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Hallo zusammen!

  Hab mir ne Logitech G110 gegönnt. Ist soweit ne coole Tastatur…jedoch funktionieren die G-Tasten nicht.
  Schnellmakros z.B. werden aufgezeichnet, jedoch kann man diese nicht aktivieren.

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7.

  Hat noch jemand dasselbe Problem oder weiss Abhilfe?

  Gruss, Booogeyman


----------



## mephimephi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

den Logitech G Series Key Profiler hast aber schon gestartet?

gehen die G Tasten allgemein nicht, oder nur in bestimmten Anwendungen?


----------



## Booogeyman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Na klar ist der an! Ist zwar meine erste Gamingtastatur aber nicht mein erster PC! 

  Als Beispiel “Schnellmakros aufzeichnen“:
  Ich drück die MR-Taste…wähle meine G-Taste aus, die belegt werden soll…drück meine Tastenfolge und wieder MR zum speichern!
  Wenn ich jetzt die belegte G-Taste drücke passiert nichts, d.h. das Makro wird nicht ausgeführt!?

  Im Profiler finde ich das Makro aber mit unter der belegten G-Taste mit der Tastenfolge wie eingegeben.


----------



## micRobe (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Hmm, ich teste das heute Abend gleich mal und poste Dir was bei mir passiert!


----------



## mephimephi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

ja das mit dem Key Profiler war ja nicht böse gemeint  , aber mir passieren manchmal so "Flüchtigkeitsfehler"*g* deshalb frag ich sowas als erstes 

Also man kann das ja unter M1-M3 einspeichern, vielleicht ist einfach das falsche aktiviert, also diese M-Tasten oben links, hab zwar nur die G15 aber ich denke die Technik sollte ähnlich sein.

Aber ansonsten wüsst ich genau wie du nicht woran es liegen kann, was gerade ärgerlich ist, da die Makrotasten einem das Leben erleichtern können


----------



## Booogeyman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Erst mal danke für die Hilfe! Wenigstens kanns noch einer testen! Ich hoffe auf Besserung!? Vielleicht liegts auch am Treiber!?


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

die frage ist vorallem auch wofür willst du das makro nutzen bzw. in welcher anwendung ?

wenn es z.b. um mmorpgs geht kann ich dir direkt sagen vergiss es es wird von den entsprechenden hackshields geblockt


----------



## micRobe (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Hab das gleiche Problem, kann schön alles eingeben aber gespeichert ist es auf der Taste dann nicht oO


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Na klasse...wo hast es probiert? Also bei welchem Game?
Habs bei Age of Conan probiert...klappt nicht. Bei anderen Tastaturen geht es aber!?


----------



## mephimephi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Mit der G15 in normalen Spielen schon, aber in mmorpgs nie getestet, aber das die das dort blocken könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Hat die G110 denn nen eigenen Treiber, oder nutzt die den selben wie die g15?


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Also die Software ist dieselbe denke ich! Die haben beide Version 3.04!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*

Ich hab das selbe Problem mit der G19 -.-
Makros gehen ingame nicht.

Wenn das Profil getestet wird, funktioniert angeblich alles, aber ingame keine Reaktion.


----------



## mephimephi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Logitech G110 + Win 7 – G-Tasten ohne Funktion!?*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Also die Software ist dieselbe denke ich! Die haben beide Version 3.04!?



hm, ja die habe ich auch drauf, wenns bei der g19 aber auch nicht geht, vielleicht liegt es am Treiber, im logitech Forum stand nichts dazu?, falls die überhaupt eines haben


----------

